# From the Pen of Poe...



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align]
Here is the tale of Poe and his travels hence to his new home in Florida. And all of his antics thereafter.

First we follow the trail of PM's between Cathy and I:



> Hey Minda,
> 
> Are you looking for a mini rex? I have 7 week old babies, they will be ready to go on Friday.





> Think we can organize a bunny railroad from there to Jacksonville?





> I have one girl (booted, black and white) and 2 boys (one black, one broken black) available. (The rest are all spoken for). LOL! I'll do whatever you need me to! Do you know anyone heading South? Cathy





> I've never had a boy before...what would you say their personalities are like compared to the girls?





> I'm partial to the boys... all my boys are real lovers. I won't keep a mean rabbit... won't breed a mean rabbit...). But my girls are nice too. I'll try to get some photo's of them. Can I email them to you? Cathy


of course, then I wanted to try having a boy...



> What are the personalities of these three like so far?





> They are real sweeties! I already sold 3 others out of the 2 litters. Both litters are sired by the same buck, Jacoby. (Broken Blue doll face!) Both mom's are wonderful, personality wise. Juliet, mom of the broken buck and booted doe, is wonderful. Truly an affectionate girl. Ghoul, the black's mom is Juliet's daughter. Very gentle and sweet. Both boys love to snuggle under your neck. The girl is curious and nosy (typical girl!)
> 
> All 3 of these will stay here if you don't get one. I like them all and was going to keep them. They are not being offered to anyone else... and I already turned down $100 for the broken black buck, from a very rich creep that wanted him for his spoiled rotten son... he wanted THAT one because it had "the right number of spots"... (HUH? WHA??? Not a good enough reason for me to sell him one of my rabbits... LOL! The guy was shocked! I guess not many people tell him no! Too bad. I didn't like him or his kid.)
> 
> ...


Cathy is wonderful, isn't she?

then we started emailing



> Hi Minda,
> 
> Am attaching a few photos of the "kids". Ummm, it may be my imagination, but look at the little broken black boy... does he have the siloette of a rabbit aroud his eye? LOL!! I didn't see it until I took the photo! The girl is the bigger of the kids right now.
> 
> The broken boy is the smallest. The black is in the middle. I expect the girl to reach an adult weight of 4 - 4 1/2 lbs. . The little broken boy should be about 3 1/2 lbs. as an adult.


Here are the photos (it was a hard decision...let me tell you!) I really waffled between all three. I love having girls, but I wanted all black, but that bunny mark around the eye is SO cute!


























My message in reply:



> talked to my husband tonight and he absolutely rocks. He told me, "Do whatever you need to do, I hate seeing you this unhappy!"
> 
> I want the all black boy. My last mini rex, Chaucer, was an all black girl. I would love a snuggler.
> 
> Thank you, Cathy. I'm going to check on the boards about getting him here and who can help.





> He's yours...lets find a way to get him down to you... and you'll have to find a name for him. (I'll be going to Spencer, Massachusetts May 31st for a show, if that is any help.)


next quick message from Cathy:


> Forgot to ask... you SURE you don't want me to send a Flemish baby with him? LOL!


which of course I do...but of course, I can't...one bun household here. 

The next few emails were about possible ways of transporting...I'll skip those. 

Then I started the thread About getting poe here. It changed names a couple of times, but now it's called This Forum Rocks! Poe Coming Home! It also includes thank you artwork! Which I'm still working on. 

Here are the emails behind the scenes:



> I'm going to see what arrangements I can make today and will let you know. I have to tell you, I stopped shipping my rabbits several years ago because I lost a very special one during the trip. I'm really nervous about this... I only want the best for Poe. I know some of the rules have changed, I'll find out today what needs to be done and see how quickly I can get him to you. I'm assuming that you would want to pick him up on a weekend (I know you teach during the week...) ... or what about evenings?
> 
> BTW, LOVE the name "Poe" for a Black rabbit! SO perfect!





> Hey Minda,
> 
> Got some info, I can ship him from LaGuardia Airport (LGA) (about an hour away from me) in New York to Jacksonville (JAX) non-stop (very important to me!):
> 
> ...





> Cathy,
> 
> Definitely a good idea to do the later time. The temperatures here have been really hot lately. Wednesday and Thursday of this week are supposed to be a bit cooler...but later in the day should be cool enough for them if they're not looking at the high temperature of the day. It gets back up into the upper 80s later in the week and then cools off again next Tuesday according to The Weather Channel online. COD will be fine. It's cool that they have that option. I'll have to look up where at the airport I'm supposed to pick him up.
> 
> ...





> It'll probably be next week some time. I have to make a regular appointment for my vet to see Poe and issue a health cert. So if I take him to the vet on Saturday, I can probably take off one day next week to take him to the airport.
> 
> He's been on Blue Seal 16% protein (alfalfa based pellets. He gets about 1/4 cup a day with unlimited hay (Timothy grass hay). He has not had greens or fruit as yet. I usually wait til they are 3 1/2 - 4 months old, then introduce it slowly. He's really a handsome boy and tiny too... will try to get some photo's tomorrow morning.
> 
> Cathy





> Next week is perfect. That gives me the weekend to put his cage together and re-bunny proof. Elf was never much of a chewer, and not at all after about age 2. Oh, and I guess I need to get a blankie for him to fluff and push and dig, since everything I'm reading says that they enjoy that.
> 
> I haven't seen Blue Seal at my supply store. I'll check around and see who has it in the area. I'll probably ask you a lot of questions about when to do things and what you do as Poe is growing up.  I'm so excited that he's tiny. I've missed having a handful of rabbit.
> 
> Minda





> LOL! YOU have to ask ME questions? Naw... I'm sure you'll know exactly what to do no matter what. Blankie's are OK as long as he isn't a chewer...
> 
> If you can't get Blue Seal, any well balalnced 16% pellet will do fine. I usually give the new owner 5 lbs of feed, but I'm not sure how to send it with him. I may duct tape a bag to the bottom of the carrier... or find some way to attach it. He only gets 1/3 cup of pellets a day, and unlimited hay at this point. (Yeah, and a few Cheerio's as a treat.) He can also have 1/2 teaspoon of oatmeal with his pellets... He likes them...
> 
> Cathy





> Minda,
> 
> Forgot to ask, Did you want him tattooed? I can put his name in his ear... it would appear on his pedigree and gives you proof of ownership (GOD FORBID!) if anything happens to him. If not, it's OK, I'll just put his name on the pedigree. Will probably mail that seperately.
> 
> Cathy





> Cathy,
> 
> After an initial horrified, "NO!!!" from the children, hubby and I explained the practicality of having him tattooed in case he got lost for some reason. They came around to it. I think it sounds like a good idea, so please, that would be great. No one could mistake that he was ours if he was so clearly marked. Thank you!
> 
> ...





> LOL! I understand their reluctance, but I promise, I ice the ear really well, and I'm pretty fast with the pen. It takes me about a minute to do 3 letters. It doesn't really bother them. (They are usually more upset over the noise than anything else.) Ummm... and you can show him if you want... he is a handsome boy.
> 
> Will let you know what day as soon as I know what day I can take off early from work.





> Did Poe get to see the vet yesterday? How did he do?





> LOL! He did great! Got the health cert. No problems. The vet said he would have taken him in a heartbeat. Could not get over how calm and sweet he is! He called the other vet in to see him. Said most of the rabbits he sees totally "skitz out" on him. And he couldn't get over how easily I could handle him, flip him over, show his teeth, check his feet, etc. (Loved his name! Especially for a Black bunny!) He only weighs 1 lb. 14oz. at 9 weeks. He's going to be tiny, like his dad. I'm attaching 3 photo's of him.
> 
> Will check weather reports and check with my boss tomorrow to see when I can take some time. Will let you know!
> 
> Cathy



Photos:

handful of bunny:





My favorite so far: LOOK at that cheeky boy! This is my desktop photo right now on my computer.











May 19:



> Minda, How does the weather look for tomorrow? It should be cool enough here... Has the rain stopped by you? Cathy





> I really really really want to say yes for tomorrow because I can't wait to meet Poe, but it will still be raining and there is a wind advisory until 8 pm tomorrow evening. It probably wouldn't be the best day  They are predicting gusts up to 50 mph and I'm sure that would affect flights. I am MORE than willing to pick him up if tomorrow is the only day you can take off to send him here, but I don't know if it would be the best day.
> 
> Minda





> Awww... it's actually too late to make reservations. I have to do it by 2:00 pm the day before. Friday migth be a better day. I'll let you know tomorrow... Yeah, I heard about the bad weather down there. I was concerned... will be in touch... Hugs hun... he's doing great! Cathy





> Friday would probably be better.  The forecast says scattered showers instead of rain all day and the high temp is still under 85 degrees. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I had a meeting right after school until six, and then we went to see a sneak preview of the new Terminator movie.





> LOL! Good for you! Hope you enjoyed the movie! (I want to see it too!)
> 
> It's supposed to be 84 here on Thursday. That's awful close to the cut off of 85 degrees... Cooler on Friday. The only thing is the airport is in by the city and the Friday of Memorial Day weekend may make it real difficult to get there. (You have NO idea what traffic in New York City is like! LaGuardia Airport goes into gridlock!) We may have to shoot for next Tuesday. The Health cert is only good for 10 days... if we go past Tuesday, I'll have to pay for another one.
> 
> ...





> Eek! I didn't even think about Memorial Day weekend!  I hope the traffic isn't too bad at the time when you're putting him on the plane. Getting there might not be too bad...you might hit rush hour on the way out, though. How early will you need to check him in? If it's 2 hours ahead of time, you might hit only the beginnings of the traffic...although from films I've seen, New York looks like it's always in gridlock???
> 
> The movie really didn't thrill me. You knew who was going to live and die in the end so there was no suspense there. The special effects were good, but it wasn't like I was saying "Wow!" all the time like I did when I went to see Transformers. I think they're counting on people who are really attached to the characters to go see the movie and appreciate it. There was no humor in it at all. There's a little girl in the film who doesn't talk. I think that whole thing has been overdone in movies, as well.
> 
> ...





> Poe is doing great. He doesn't even weigh 2 lbs.... a lil bit of of a bunny! Much smaller than his brothers. He loves to snuggle under your neck. He's curious and inquisitive... but gentle and sweet. My daughter and I hold him and play with him every day. (We're gonna miss him!) Cathy





> Just got back and picked up an updated Health Cert for him... Vet's in love! Wants him bad! LOL! Offered to make him the office pet! I'm going to aim for Thursday on the 4:00 flight. Will make reservations and will confirm with you before I send him. May I call you? Or text message you? Cathy





> Any day this week is fine. You just let me know when to be at the airport and I will be there! Our weather this week is typical Florida weather. Afternoon rain each day. But it'll be like that for the rest of the summer so we can't wait on the rain. Minda





> Just got back and picked up an updated Health Cert for him... Vet's in love! Wants him bad! LOL! Offered to make him the office pet! I'm going to aim for Thursday on the 4:00 flight. Will make reservations and will confirm with you before I send him. May I call you? Or text message you? Cathy





> Hey Minda!
> 
> How does Saturday look for you? Our weather will be below 80... you are forcasted to have a high of 88, but they will give me an hour by hour report tomorrow afternoon and it should be cooler by 7 pm. As lond as it's forcasted to have temps below 85 by 7 pm, we're good to go. The plane has to land before midnight (God! I hope so!) and you have to pick him up before midnight in order for it to be COD.
> 
> ...





> Hey Minda!
> 
> All set to go for tomorrow. Airline says the temps by you will be around 82 at 7 pm, within acceptabel levels. I had to get an Acclimation Certificate from the vet... to say the rabbit can travel in temps between 45 and 88 degrees... (it's supposd to be 85, but they said he'd be fine for a few minutes up to 88.)
> 
> ...



So, now we're up to today. I'm about to take a shower and go see if the pet store has any special things I can get for you to start your new home here. I have my fingers crossed about the temperatures today. They are looking one degree too high and that has me really worried. If I have to wait, I have to wait... But I'm really hoping you'll be home with me tonight!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

The latest email!!!!!!!!!!!



> On my way to the airport! Cathy


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

Cathy just called! Poe has been dropped off and is awaiting boarding! It's really happening and I am SO SO Excited!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2009)

I have a thing about finding good events to make up for bad ones. This trip today is a good one. Blessing on this trip and on the story to come.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 30, 2009)

How exciting!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Poe.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

If I may add to Poe's saga... I just got home from the Airport. I was a nervous wreck leaving him there. I wanted to stay with him until they put him on the plane, but the TSA doesn't allow "unknown shippers" to stay with the "cargo". But I have to say, he looked fine when I left. Sitting up and looking around. He has plenty of hay to munch on and looked content. Everyone there was talking to him and he was just taking it all in stride. Didn't look upset or nervous. I will feel so much better once Minda has him, safe and sound. 

He should be in the air now... and on his way!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

Flight delayed...sitting in the parking lot.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2009)

Not fair!


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

OMG!!!! I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> OMG!!!! I'm on pins and needles!


Me too!


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

According to the Airline, it landed at 7:35 pm....


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2009)

This is a great story of Poe. I'm waiting to hear morewhen he arrives.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

Just got off the phone! Poe has landed and is snuggled under Elf Mommy's chin! She sounds very happy. He drank water and was alert and curious! 

I am so happy for him and her!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Just got off the phone! Poe has landed and is snuggled under Elf Mommy's chin! She sounds very happy. He drank water and was alert and curious!
> 
> I am so happy for him and her!


:biggrin2:AWESOME!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 30, 2009)

Great news!!!!


----------



## cheryl (May 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness...how exciting!...can't wait to hear more


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

It is SO hard to put him down, but I know he needs some rest. 

Here are the photos from my cell phone...

In his carrier:






With the door open, checking me out:






And now a bunch of photos of him exploring his small temporary cage. I want to see what corner he chooses and see how he acclimates before building his NIC cage. He crawled around, checked everything out, and is resting in the litter box. I am watching carefully for poops and will let everyone know how it goes. 

Photo Overload Commences NOW!





























































OMG!!! I just noticed I caught bunny tongue on his first day home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










I put a few pellets in the bowl. He is eating them now!


----------



## cheryl (May 30, 2009)

Oh wow he is so darn adorable....i just love his soft black fur...what a handsome boy...i know you must be so happy and relieved to finally have him home with you.

ohhh and in one of the picture's i'm sure i see a little bunny tongue....so cute!


----------



## Saudade (May 30, 2009)

I think he's kinda cute with his tat! He's one Bad Bun!


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

Saudade wrote:


> I think he's kinda cute with his tat! He's one Bad Bun!



Yeah... all 2 lbs of him! LOL!


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2009)

What a striking look'in bunny. Bunny tongue, eating pellets, SCORE!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

He's all stretched out across the bottom of the cage now


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

AND when I reached in...he let me pet him all stretchied out


----------



## BlueGiants (May 30, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> AND when I reached in...he let me pet him all stretchied out




:woohoo


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

We have a poop!


----------



## Boz (May 30, 2009)

arty::dancingorig:
YAY! POE IS HOME! OMG!

He's SOO Adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 30, 2009)

Poe is SO adorable! Those eyes! That fur... AWWW!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 30, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> We have a poop!


Welcome Home Poe. :welcome1


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 31, 2009)

[align=center]WELCOME HOME, POE!
 :woohoo:yahoo::woohoo:yahoo::woohoo:yahoo::woohoo
*We're all so excited for you and your new family!*
* Give Minda lots of kisses... She deserves them!*[/align][align=center]*Thank you so much Cathy, for making this happen!*:hug:
[/align]


----------



## Spring (May 31, 2009)

OOOMG! He's SOO cute!!!  Congrats Minda!

I can't get over how absolutely sweet his eyes are.. they're so expressive!

Adore your siggy too.. awesome!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2009)

Ooohh Minda, I'm so excited and happy for you . Poe is adorable, and he sounds as though he is making himself at home already.

This is a great day, for you, your family, Cathy,Poe, and all of us 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (May 31, 2009)

Yay! I'm so happy for you and Poe! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 31, 2009)

I am so glad Poe is home:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Minda I'm so excited to watch Poe grow up in a underful home such as yourse. Thanx Cathy for helping Minda find a new love.


----------



## Saudade (May 31, 2009)

He's beautiful and he looks like he is very happy.

OH LOL! I just got the pun in the topic. That is so bad!


----------



## missyscove (May 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he's adorable!
Congratulations and be sure to share lots of pictures as he grows!


----------



## pamnock (May 31, 2009)

Congrats onyour new baby Minda 

Pam


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 31, 2009)

Poe is so handsome!!!! I'm so glad that he has come home to you. It looks like he is going to be very happy with you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on having your new furbaby home! What does the family think of him? (Probably what everyone else thinks of baby bunnies? = AWW!)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 31, 2009)

woo hoo congrats to you and to him


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

One of Poe's favorite things to do now is hop back and forth from the cushy bed to his litter box. 












and YES! we have it here! DBF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Congrats on having your new furbaby home! What does the family think of him? (Probably what everyone else thinks of baby bunnies? = AWW!)
> 
> I'm so happy for you!


My hubby has held him and loves his fur.  The kids aren't home, yet. I'm enjoying having Poe to myself.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Wow Minda DBF on his first week home, he really has settled in.


----------



## BSAR (May 31, 2009)

Welcome home Poe!! What a cutie!! I just loove black mini rexes!!


----------



## JimD (May 31, 2009)

I missed all of this !

I'm so happy Poe is home!!!!!

arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy Poe on Cam  Thanks to all who helped me get him here!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 31, 2009)

It is so fun to watch Poe live!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 31, 2009)

OMG!!!!! He's adorable! I'm SO excited for you!!

I wish I could put in big colourful letters and lots of happy emoticons but just know that I'm sat outside a cafe near our cottage, the only place I can find signal squeaking with excitement that he's home!

Welcome home, Poe!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (May 31, 2009)

I know this is a bit silly but that first page and reading about the journey and everything actually made me cry! I am so happy for you and it proves how nice people on RO are.... I am glad you are happy now Minda. Glad Poe is happy with you and thank you and well done Cathy for making Minda and Poe happy!

Hugs to all!!!

:hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 31, 2009)

Minda, congratulations on getting Poe. He is simply ADORABLE.

I just love watching on CAM. It's like I'm at your house watching him.

I'm looking forward to many pictures of the little guy.

Susan


----------



## DeniseJP (May 31, 2009)

Great news, great new signature, wonderfully beautiful black bunny...

Welcome home Poe - take good care of Minda and her family!

Denise


----------



## BlueGiants (May 31, 2009)

Isn't he the SWEETEST lil boy? I told you he was really laid back and gentle. (He's just like his Mom and Dad!) I knew he'd be just so special for you.... (we have his brother!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Isn't he the SWEETEST lil boy? I told you he was really laid back and gentle. (He's just like his Mom and Dad!) I knew he'd be just so special for you.... (we have his brother!)


He is, Cathy. He is absolutely perfect. The kids both adore him, too. My son melted when he held him. He is so glad to have a bunny again. He said he hopes that he can be as close to Poe as he was to Elf.

Now...puppy is gone. Poe has the run to himself. And he is SO happy!!!!

Toys that Elf never even bothered to look at....






THESE are MINE! now





Mom...you sure do love that flashy thing, don't you?






I seeeee you!






AND...we had DBF's...and we also have 

BINKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hubby saw the first one, and then I had to have the camera poised to catch him.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ONE more and then I'll call it a night! 

I got in and sat with Poe for a while and he crawled all over my legs. 






My sweet velvet boy.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 1, 2009)

AWH He's sooooooo cute.
And quite laid back too.
Its funny to see you post your beautiful pictures but now of a black bunny .
He's gorgeous.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, DBF's and binkies on his first day home 
Poe looks like one happy bunny 

He must feel he is home in a loving family now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Baby rexy binkies are the best! I love that last picture. You can pretty much only see his one sassy eye!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe





[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 2, 2009)

Minda he's so adorable!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree.  He's also lovable and squishable. Like most baby bunnies, though, he does like to dig and tug at my shirts. I'm going to have to nip off the tips of those razor sharp baby nails. LOL


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you snorgled his lovely mini-rex coat yet? Just stick your nose to his fur and breath deeply!  I used to love doing that to Berry-Boo! Mini-rex fur is just awesome!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 2, 2009)

Absolutely! Taught my son to do it, too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hooray! There's another mini-rex snorter in the group now!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 2, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Absolutely! Taught my son to do it, too.


Be very careful during molting season. You may get more than you bargained for!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I agree.  He's also lovable and squishable. Like most baby bunnies, though, he does like to dig and tug at my shirts. I'm going to have to nip off the tips of those razor sharp baby nails. LOL



Oh man I feel you there! I'm still healing from a pack of adorable ones we had at the shelter but adopted all out quickly. What is it about baby bunnies that their nails are so sharp?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe for June 2, 2009







I put a towel and an empty box on my desk for him to play with 
I got home from the talent show last night. 
It was dig, dig, push! dig, dig, push! nibble, nibble, toss! nibble, nibble, toss! 
Much fun to be had by Poe. 
Seems like he's turning out to be very much a rex. 
[/align]


----------



## Saudade (Jun 3, 2009)

Minda are you going to be doing some more poe cams? People are badgering me for lucy cam because poe renewed their interest.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 3, 2009)

The blankie digging sounds very mini-rexish to me!  Have you tried giving him your key ring? Berry-Boo loved to run up and down the hallway to make them jingle. I've heard other mini-rexes like them, too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Minda are you going to be doing some more poe cams? People are badgering me for lucy cam because poe renewed their interest.


Yes, I will definitely be doing more Poe Cam. This is my last week of school with children and I am up to my ears in things that are due. ugh... So, I'm trying to keep up with the news on the side menu, the caption contest, the photo phile contest threads, post a daily Poe photo (because he'll only be this young once), and any PM's that I receive. Beyond that, I'm not reading a lot of threads this week....sigh....

Next week is post-planning, during which I need to pack up my entire classroom into a closet. 

After that, I'm free for a while. I plan on finishing up all the Thank you artwork and I'll have the cam on for that as well as some Poe cam! 

I'll be watching Lucy, too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The blankie digging sounds very mini-rexish to me!  Have you tried giving him your key ring? Berry-Boo loved to run up and down the hallway to make them jingle. I've heard other mini-rexes like them, too!


He has the plastic keys, but my school keys are on a lanyard with pins that I wouldn't want him to hurt himself with. My house/car keys have electronic stuff with them, so I don't think I want him nibbling on those, either. I'll have to look for some old keys to let him play with.  

He really is SO much fun. Elf NEVER played this much. 

Hubby said he was grunting yesterday while I was at the Talent Show until late. He thought it was the dog, but called the dog over to him and found out it was Poe. LOL 

Kirby has given Poe a couple kisses through the cage bars and through the pen NIC grids. I haven't let them play together yet, though, because of Kirby's huge paws.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 3, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Minda are you going to be doing some more poe cams? People are badgering me for lucy cam because poe renewed their interest.


h34r2

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Yes, I will definitely be doing more Poe Cam.


EEEKK I can't wait.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> After that, I'm free for a while. I plan on finishing up all the Thank you artwork and I'll have the cam on for that as well as some Poe cam!
> 
> I'll be watching Lucy, too!



Yeah I am going to get my Minda orginal. Please sign and date so when you hit it big I can make all my friends jelous

Me and the gang are really into art work. They will be jelous that I have a picture of phoenix and Storm anywayh34r2:devil.

I lve the pictures of poe by the way and very glad he made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > After that, I'm free for a while. I plan on finishing up all the Thank you artwork and I'll have the cam on for that as well as some Poe cam!
> ...


I bought a brand new pad of drawing paper JUST for the occasion!!!


----------



## myheart (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel so bad that I missed the start of Poe's blog. I thought it was strange not to see any of the goings-on. I suppose one needs to click on Bunny Blogs to actually find bunny blogs....LOL

Poe really is one handsome boy!!!! I can't wait to see pics of Poe and his dog, Poe and his boy, and Poe and his girl!!!! 

I am so glad that arrangements went well for all involved. Welcome Home, Poe!!!! Hmmmm..... Flemmie babies to go.... h34r2

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy
Poe Cam!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2009)

I love how active the young'ns are!! Poe sure loves the little fabric hut. He is so much fun to watch.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

He thinks it's a hamster ball...loves to turn it over and over.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2009)

Poe just doesn't stop! I need to stop watching and go to bed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe all the running will tire him out, too


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww! I saw Poe binkies!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

hi, Kelly!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello! *waves* 

Poe sure loves to scoot that cube around, eh?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe(s)
[/align]
First....a DBF:












And then a nose to nose






On to FLYING BUNNY!!!!





















Girl and Bouncy Bunny






The Other Bed






Cat Cube Fun Time!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww! Poe has the prettiest coat! I want a mini-rex again!


----------



## JimD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


>


:clapping:"Chocks away little guy!!!!"


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2009)

Those beds are great I bought them for my cat and Soph neither liked them but Flash loved them. Poe is really a beauty and he's really adjusting to his new home and he totally scored having you as his mommy.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

First, a photo from my son's point of view.

Poe licked his first pineapple tonight. He didn't actually chew any. LOL







Now a few from me.  I wanted to spend some time with Poe on the floor tonight. He hopped all over me and I got some kisses.

Chinning the Rope:






Here he is, flopped out against his cage door, and resting against my foot. He looked up when I took the photo, though. 






And a couple of cute close ups to end the night:












[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2009)

He reminds me of my 3rd foster Desi... Well what he looked like as a baby. He was 4-5 when I had him.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 5, 2009)

I do see a "family resemblance"! LOL! And a definite Mini Rex attitude!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I do see a "family resemblance"! LOL! And a definite Mini Rex attitude!



Poor guy had been through alot but came around.

Desi(Adopted)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 5, 2009)

What fantastic news! Desi is such a handsome bunny. Of course, I'm a little partial to rexies.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 5, 2009)

Desi is gorgeous.  The video didn't work any more, but I loved all the photos!


----------



## Boz (Jun 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> On to FLYING BUNNY!!!!



OMG! He's officially on my bunny napping list!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Desi is gorgeous.  The video didn't work any more, but I loved all the photos!





 

Should work.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe
June 5, 2009

I'm writing this as he's sitting on my desk, digging at my shirt and the towel he's on like a maniac...frequent breaks.






Poe was VERY interested in the pocket on my son's shorts. 











dig dig, push, push, nibble, nibble
















Then it was kid jungle gym for a while.






I claim this boy in the name of Poe






yep...my boy!





[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2009)

yup video works now thanks!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 6, 2009)

Me and Steve have just squealed over all the Daily Poe updates. I can't believe how tiny and cute he is!!!

I can't wait until he's next 'online' via webcam- I so want to watch him do binkies! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2009)

I will do a Poe cam tomorrow evening....around 5:30 or so.  EST


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy Poe on cam!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Aww! I missed the "PoeCam Live"! Darn it! Quick question: Is Poe's little tail as fluffy as it looks in some of those pictures? It looks like his Mini-Rex fur is all "poof!" on his tail! Even if that's not the case, it's adorable! I take it that the kids approve of Poe?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2009)

Poe is the man! Uh the bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! I missed the "PoeCam Live"! Darn it! Quick question: Is Poe's little tail as fluffy as it looks in some of those pictures? It looks like his Mini-Rex fur is all "poof!" on his tail! Even if that's not the case, it's adorable! I take it that the kids approve of Poe?


I picked him up, JUST to check! Yes, it really is that poofy


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 7, 2009)

Me and Steve LOVED watching his binkies last night! We couldn't get over how happy and energetic he looks!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 7, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 7, 2009


in which the man of the house asks to hold Poe

and they go nose to nose:







and then the man of the house goofs off

and teases Poe










[/align][align=center]but Poe is less than impressed


[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol that is so cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Aww! Those should go in the Real Men Love Bunnies thread!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 8, 2009)

He's going to eat me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

or..."Dude! Breath Mints! Heard of 'em?" 

hehe

shhhh don't tell hubby I said that.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 8, 2009)

*:laugh:*



*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> or..."Dude! Breath Mints! Heard of 'em?"
> 
> hehe
> 
> shhhh don't tell hubby I said that.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2009)

:roflmao:


That's the best series of pictures ever! Poe looks SO unimpressed!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

Your lil' man is SO loved, Cathy! Thank you for being willing to give such a love to me.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't commented more on this thread - I've been checking it every day!

Poe looks so settled and at home with you all. It's so wonderful that he has brought a smile to everyone's faces after Elf. He is certainly an active little guy, isn't he .

Hmmm, seems the only family member without a picture with him is Kirby(not so subtle hint )

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one of them saying high through the grids. I'll work on a face to face greeting this week. I wanted Kirby to get used to him, first. He's a bit more bouncy than Elf was. Kirby has already given Poe kisses through the pen, so I think he'll be fine, he just may freak out when Poe decides to jump on him.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 8, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Your lil' man is SO loved, Cathy! Thank you for being willing to give such a love to me.



You are SO welcome! (Told you he was special!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 8, 2009

in which Kirby and Poe get better acquainted
[/align]
[align=center]You asked for it, Jan...and you got it! I invited Kirby into the pen tonight and he lay right down and settled in. Poe was so thrilled. Every time he went up to Kirby, he binkied away, leaping and spinning. It was too adorable. Photo overload commences!!!
[/align]

[align=center]















Such a bright-eyed bunny boy!






Ever the docile dog, Kirby watches as Poe uses him as a jungle gym






He would've been freaking out with Elf, cowering to get away. I think he must see Poe more as a puppy-like creature to take care of
















bunny wips!!!






and bunny flirts





Kirby relaxes as Poe explores around him






this ok with you, Mom?






Bunny snuffles






hi Mom!





nose to nose











a perfect pose






Shiny fluffy fur!






LOOK at those pink WIPS!!!






Kirby continues to chill and watch






don't forget me!






More wips!






Sweetest Boy!






The farewell shot!
[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow amazing how well they get along! Babies are fearless! I'm not sure either of my buns would dare hop on a dog, even one as chill as kirby. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 9, 2009)

Poe was around my dogs as a baby. And since Kirby doesn't sense any fear from Poe, it probably makes him more accepting.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are such cute pictures! Kudos to Kirby for not viewing Poe as an evil creature that he needs to hide from (or snack!)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 9, 2009)

Argh!! Those pictures are just adorable!! I love the one of Poe climbing on Kirby the best....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quick question: Are those black things Kirby's nails? Or are they nail covers? Just curious!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 9, 2009)

> Quick question: Are those black things Kirby's nails? Or are they nail covers? Just curious!



I think they are nail covers, right? I've been looking into getting them for my puppy. He likes to climb up on us all the time and we have the scratches to prove it! How do they work (if that's them)? My sister got them for her cat and said she didn't like them.

Poe is adooorable! I love baby bunnies, haven't had a baby bunner around here since 2006 when we got Zeus. The pictures of him with Kirby are soo cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2009)

They are nail covers...makes him sound like a horse walking on the hardwood floors LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 9, 2009

No photos today. Just an update to say that he is nibbling EVERYTHING!!!!!

Each of the kids took turns in the pen with him this evening. Every time Poe hopped on top of them and tried to dig or nibble at their clothing, the kids gently put him off of them or pushed him gently away from their clothing. Every time he sat nicely on them or near them, they pet him and gave him love. 

I don't know if he learned anything, but if we keep at it, hopefully he will!
[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jun 9, 2009)

Minda, I cant believe I missed all of this! Congrats to you on your new little man. I absolutely love the name! Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> > Quick question: Are those black things Kirby's nails? Or are they nail covers? Just curious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trim his nails and then put a little of the glue into the nail cap, then slide it onto his nail. He has lost one this week....not too bad. I get them so he doesn't annoy the hubby so much on the hardwood floors. Cats retract their claws, so I can't see them being as successful for them. I could be wrong there, though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> Minda, I cant believe I missed all of this! Congrats to you on your new little man. I absolutely love the name! Cant wait to see more pics.


Thank you! He is awesome.  He is a definite baby!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't see it - where are the nail covers?

Poe is so adorable. He and Kirby look like they are getting along swell! 

He makes me want to go get a mini rex! Bunny napping!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2009)

OOOHHH Minda, thanks for those photos. I love they way Kirby has accepted Poe so quickly. And Poe is fearless, isn't he? Great shots 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 10, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I don't see it - where are the nail covers?


The black things on his nails. They just look a little more bulky than a "natural" nail. I notice odd things like that (ADHD :biggrin2. Plus, Kirby has white toes, so I would assume that he has clear/pink nails naturally.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 10, 2009)

> I trim his nails and then put a little of the glue into the nail cap, then slide it onto his nail. He has lost one this week....not too bad. I get them so he doesn't annoy the hubby so much on the hardwood floors. Cats retract their claws, so I can't see them being as successful for them. I could be wrong there, though.



I thought they where originally designed for cats? I know cats retract their claws but they are suppose to still work for them. Actually my sister said she didn't like them because some of them fell off to quickly and she didn't want to have to keep replacing them, so it wasn't really a problem with them not working, just my broke sister not wanting to have to keep buying them lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, that's what I was thinking, too. I would think they would slip off as the cat retracted its claws. You'd have to be sure to get the exact size right for them to be able to go under the skin with the nail.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

Grandma gave a large oatmeal canister to Poe to play with and tonight was its introduction into the play pen. 












Poe got interested immediately and dove right in!






Cute bunny bottom photos!!!
















Checking out the boy...






back to the canister






Hey! Why aren't you two in here with me???






And a final bum shot!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Those photo's of Poe in the canister are to cute. I like the photo of Poe and his boy as well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

I miss Mini-Rex shenanigans!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 11, 2009)

I just adore Poe! I love how inquisitive babies are. I can't remember how old Poe is. When will he ready for his neuter?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

You know, that's a good question. I don't know Poe's exact birthday. Maybe Cathy can tell us?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 11, 2009

Photos by Poe's big brother





















Poe's birthday is Friday the 13th of March...so when should he be neutered, Patti?
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Eek! Look at that little tongue! :inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 12, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Poe's birthday is Friday the 13th of March...so when should he be neutered, Patti?


He should be ready in about another 4 weeks. As soon as his testicles drop you can make an appointment.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 12, 2009)

We'll keep an eye out and let you know!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 12, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 12, 2009

The kids and I are having Daily Reading Time over the summer. My daughter is reading the original Pinocchio online. My son is reading a Pendragon book. I finished The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society last night (couldn't put it down, had to finish it). Now I'm reading Little Lord Fauntleroy online at the same site my daughter is using (www.pagebypagebooks.com). I found a free audio download of the chapters for her, as well, so she is listening and reading along. My son asked if he could listen to some music while he's reading, and I'm ok with that. With headphones all around, it gives me the quiet to read, too.

Today while we were having our reading time, we set up the pen for Poe to hop around, and Kirby insisted on being inside the pen to lay down with the boy and bun. Here are a few videos. Poe was quite insistent on wanting to chew the pages of the book or the cords of the boy's headphones. 
















[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 12, 2009)

Poe sure is a curious little guy isn't he? Just doesn't give up on what he wants. Did you boy get any reading done? And did Kirby get his nap in?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 13, 2009)

Poe just doesn't stop for a second!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 13, 2009

I know it's a day late, but I was sleeeeeeeeeeepy last night, after a full day. 
Here are 5 Poe shots from when I was hanging out with him in the pen yesterday evening.







Exploring the box tower






Munching on his hay






Trying to undo the zip ties






No...he's not spoiled or anything, is he?






Bun-tocks

...the end!
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cute "end"!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

Sunday, June 14, 2009

Today was a relax at home day. We all just chilled out.






Baby Girl emailed her Grandparents and best friend.

Then she took some photos of Poe...who was very interested in nibbling on the cord for the lens cap
















She emailed some of the photos to her friends.






Tongue Shot!

Then my son got in the pen to sit with Poe while he played loud video games with my hubby alllllllll afternoon!






Poe thinks he could play this game...no problem!






Kirby needed some snuggles, too!






Poe nuzzles into the boy's shirt!






Kirby checks out the girl's drawings.






A little later in the afternoon, the boy was given a treat! His first time trancing a bunny. 











is this a happy boy or what???






And then he became a jungle gym again...





[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats so cute that your son was able to trance Poe. You could see your son was happy. Poe looked happy as well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aren't mini-rexes just so much fun!? Of the 4 rabbit breeds that I've had experience living with, the mini-rex takes the cake for being the most "interesting". Whether it's fluffing blankets _just _right, stealing random objects, nudging their slave for attention (or to simply get them to _move_!), mini-rex are the most outgoing bunnies I've ever had contact with! 

Berry-Boo/Felice used to harass Will while he was playing video games, too! 
Berry-Boo: The Back-Seat Gamer Bun


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 15, 2009)

Poe has certainly fit right in with your family. Mini-rex rule!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2009)

This is just such a cute picture

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 15, 2009

In which Poe is taken out on a lead for the first time!











Look for this one on http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com tomorrow! 








































He wasn't afraid to hop around.






And then come back to me.






Kirby was out with us.
















blurry hop on mommy photos



























And then I had some fun with animation. In the first one, it looks like he's saying, "Mom!"






In this one, see if you can catch when he sticks out his tongue!






And finally, a little bath 







[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cute animations! It looks like Poe disapproved of the harness in that second picture! Kirby looked like he had fun outside, too!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww I can't believe I haven't posted in here sooner! Poe is absolutely gorgeous! I love how soft he looks, which I'm sure he is very soft! His coat is absolutely amazing! So plush looking and I just love how black he is!  

I love those pictures of him and Kirby! Too cute!  He sure has fit well in your family! I love how he's so curious, too! Not afraid of anything! I wish my mini rex babies were like that! hehe.

Does Poe ever get tired with all those toys, boxes, tunnels, kids and dog? lol. I have that same tunnel for my bunners too, and it definitely is a hit! Lily and Minnie always want it, so they have to share 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Does Poe ever get tired with all those toys, boxes, tunnels, kids and dog? lol. I have that same tunnel for my bunners too, and it definitely is a hit! Lily and Minnie always want it, so they have to share
> 
> Emily


Poe seems to be an endless supply of energy! We have a hard time NOT buying him new toys. I absolutely love watching him play. Elf was so mellow that I couldn't get her to play with anything, even when she was a baby. She ate, pooped, slept and sat there with a satisfied smile. Poe is the total opposite. 

He loves the tube, too! He runs up and down it constantly. I think he likes the crinkly noise it makes.



> Cute animations! It looks like Poe disapproved of the harness in that second picture! Kirby looked like he had fun outside, too!


I wanted to make it one long animation, but did 3 shorter ones instead. He DEFINITELY has that disapproving look down! He's on Disapproving Rabbits today! Yay!

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2009/06/poe.html


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Either the grass in those pictures is really big (wide blades), or Poe is really that little! How much does he weigh? He looks so small in the pictures with the kids!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG!! He's so CUTE!! You take great pic's. When my babies get old enough I'm gonna have to try a harness. 

  April


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

He is very little...just 2 pounds. However, St. Augustine grass is pretty broad, too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

OK.  I always forget how little baby bunnies are! (Toby could fit in my palm when I brought him home).


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 16, 2009)

He's going to stay pretty small. I expect he will be less than 3.5 lbs full grown. His daddy is pretty small too, but a real love.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

We had to buy a medium ferret harness to fit him. The small was a bit too small around his belly. This medium is a bit big around his neck, but I'm going to try to adjust it.  He is a little love!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

No daily Poe today.  The appearance on Disapproving Rabbits and his webcam time this morning will have to suffice. I'll be sure to take lots of photos on his first trip to Grandma's house tomorrow!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> I'll be sure to take lots of photos on his first trip to Grandma's house tomorrow!


Yes please 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 17, 2009

from Grandma and Papaw's House

Poe did not get as much running around time today as usual. He probably would've had more with Daddy at home, but he had people demanding to pet that fuzzy softness of baby bun that he is, so he had to satisfy his public!

My parents have a screened in porch. It was hot today, so I only kept him out for about 20 minutes. I kept putting the water bottle up to his mouth and got his fur a little wet. I know he was hydrated, though!













Looking at his toys in a new place.






This one is kinda funny. The blue of his litter box seemed to reflect in his eye. 






a close up






My aunt's doxie, Madde, looking down from above.






Chinning MY basket!






watched extremely carefully, Madde and Poe meet






they touch noses






and Poe decides that chinning the basket is not enough to claim ownership, so he goes into it and pees

(so we take Madde back off the floor so we don't get a repeat performance)

Now a few Madde shots 





























[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 18, 2009)

That doggier almost has a dewlap in some of those pictures! Cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, Madde has a TON of extra skin. Almost like she's part Sharpei!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2009)

That Poe - he's fearless isn't he?

I don't know if someone's already mentioned this, but I found out it's Edgar Allen Poe's bicentenial this year.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't know that! He really was meant to be named it, wasn't he?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2009)

If I do make it to Florida (fingers crossed) we have to meet!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe Patti at the same time!  If it's during a cool time of the year, we could have dinner outside at a cafe with bun on leash


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 19, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Maybe Patti at the same time!  If it's during a cool time of the year, we could have dinner outside at a cafe with bun on leash


:thumbup I'm up for that!! It would be a blast for us to get together.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my, Poe is one handsome little rexy! He definitely makes me want to get a black minirex next...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 19, 2009)

Wouldn't a black and red look awesome together? You should get a little black girl to play with Flynn.  I hope you can bring Zuri with you when you move!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 20, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 19, 2009

First a photo of Kirby, waiting for his girl to give him a cookie.





Now a slide show of Poe exploring a cardboard box Daddy gave to him.





Some Bunny Binkies:


















My Dad cut some tubing apart for Poe and Cinnabunny





Proof that Poe CAN stop and relax for a moment:





In bunny heaven (spoiled brat)







Foot lick!






Cute glance






And some Daddy Love



















[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote:
*


> Proof that Poe CAN stop and relax for a moment:


To the untrained eye, that is relaxation. To the trained eye, that's just Poe plotting his next move! 

Congrats on the hover-bun pictures!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so happy that I live close enough to Poe to bunny-nap him!!!! I think he would make a lovely addition to my castor and red mini-rexes.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2009)

Poe - " Hmmm, which toy shall I play with next?" 

Jan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow Poe is so cute.

I may have to think about getting a black mini rex later on down the road but I still want a dutch mabye I can get lucky and find a bonded pair.

Sorry side tracking. But e is so cute and so spoiled. HHHHHMMMMMMMM mom dad and his boy and girl make sure he is the king of his castle.


----------



## Boz (Jun 23, 2009)

I want Poe.
He'd make an adorable quad with Domino, Dolla, and Louie.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 23, 2009)

Where's Poe???? I'm going through withdrawal and it isn't pretty.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Where's Poe???? I'm going through withdrawal and it isn't pretty.


I think she had art camp this week.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 24, 2009)

at universal studios typing this...more poe later


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 28, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

June 27, 2009

Poe enjoyed our time away. He had his cage cleaned almost daily and was moved from a downstairs suite (shady and cool) every morning, to an upstairs penthouse playroom every evening. It was a carpeted room, and he just wasn't sure what to do with himself. Binkies galore every evening!






The first exploration
















my Poe...all attitude!


So, now we're home. I didn't have a chance to sign on, even to RO, for more than a few minutes at a time. We were so incredibly busy all week long! Poe is glad to be home.






Saying hello to Kirby






Chinning all his toys.






My box






My basket!

...and who can resist THIS face????










[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 28, 2009)

He didn't poop or pee on my sister's carpet at ALL! Such a good boy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 28, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> He didn't poop or pee on my sister's carpet at ALL! Such a good boy!


Good bunny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2009)

What a good little guy!  So cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay! Welcome back 

Glad that Poe had such a good time and behaved himself. Looks like he's pleased to be home, though, and 're-claiming' all his toys 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

[align=center]The Daily Poe

July 1, 2009

Daddy's Birthday

Poe got a present...a Timothy Tube






Poe loves his Timothy Tube...it's tasty!






Bun-Tocks






And a big ole stretch to end!








[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 1, 2009)

Poehas a awesome play area.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Poehas a awesome play area.


Yeah, I'm really happy with it. I know he'd probably be happier if he was out and about in the house, but he's so TINY! I'm really afraid I'd lose him somewhere, or he would chew on something he shouldn't. The play area is really big, and we all get in there and sit with him and let him use us as jungle gyms. He binkies and plays and has a ton of fun. I may stick with this system for a while.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww! Gotta love the bun-tocks!


----------



## irishlops (Jul 2, 2009)

awh, poe is so cute!!!
i hope he is well, and you are aswell


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday to Poe's Daddy - I like how *Poe *gets a present on his *Daddy's* birthday 

Jan


----------



## swanlake (Jul 2, 2009)

AH! I have been gone a while and I totally missed Poe's entrance to RO. I just looked through the entire blog, and I am in love with Poe! He is a real cutie, and seems to be lots of fun.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a very unloved bunny, Poe needs to move north to Indiana.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 2, 2009)

So, Ali started the weigh in thread and I wanted to participate. I took Poe to the feed store today and he weighs 2.5 lbs. still.  He doesn't look thin and he doesn't look chunky, so I think I'm doing all right by him!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> So, Ali started the weigh in thread and I wanted to participate. I took Poe to the feed store today and he weighs 2.5 lbs. still.  He doesn't look thin and he doesn't look chunky, so I think I'm doing all right by him!


That makes him just over half the weight of Chalk! :shock: No wonder you're scared of losing him about the house! He must just be tiny!

Loving all the new Poe pictures  

:inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 3, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Looks like a very unloved bunny, Poe needs to move north to Indiana.


Yes, I've been appalled at the horrible abuse Poe has been subjected to. I think I may have to go rescue him, lol!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Looks like a very unloved bunny, Poe needs to move north to Indiana.
> ...


Great so once you rescue him, your going to send him to me right? I have a rex could use a second friend


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 3, 2009)

No way...Poe is a permanent rescue. He appears to need a lot of intensive attention!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 3, 2009)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> No way...Poe is a permanent rescue. He appears to need a lot of intensive attention!



He DEMANDS attention! LOL!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 3, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> slavetoabunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > No way...Poe is a permanent rescue. He appears to need a lot of intensive attention!
> ...


LOL isn't THAT the truth! Today, when my son had to get in the pen to put something away, Poe just stood on his hind legs, telescoping and wavering toward him. I told my son that he was waiting for him to sit down in the pen so he could jump on him and give him kisses. As soon as he sat down, Poe jumped on his knee and started licking him. He's such a good boy!!!!


----------



## Boz (Jul 8, 2009)

I think Poe is one of the most spoiled bunnies on RO!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2009)

My husband has finally built his computer. This means that I actually get to use my own computer which he has been using for years. The computer has all the new perks. One thing it can do is change the background image of your desktop at intervals of your choosing (I went with every 30 seconds). You choose a folder and it flips through them. Recently, I chose the folder of Christmas 2008 and this photo came up:







This was the year my brother-in-law was able to relax enough at our house to experience Elf. This photo though, really brought home to us how big Elf really was. Here is a photo of Poe next to the same couch. His ears reach the same height, but only because he's on top of a box the size of two cereal boxes!






There are days that I still ache for my big fluffy bunny. I adore Poe...I miss my Elf.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2009)

No bunny will ever replace Elf... ever...  But you can accept Bunny Luv from other "sources"


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> No bunny will ever replace Elf... ever...  But you can accept Bunny Luv from other "sources"


:yeahthat: I miss Elf

But Poe is special in his own right!

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


>


Poe is showing you he can be a big man too... just give him a step stool!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2009)

Free at Last! Poe's Pen gets an Expansion!

from the main forum


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 14, 2009)

How is little Poe doing in his new "Penthouse Suite"? Is he enjoying the extensive room?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, he discovered he can go under the couch and gnawed right through one of daddy's speaker wires....man of the house is very displeased. He wants him to go back into the pen, but I'm holding my ground.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2009)

[align=center]Poe the lazy...





Poe...who follows Kirby around...




















Poe...who discovers he can crawl under the couch and chew on Daddy's wires...





















Poe...who circles around and around Kirby...




















































Poe...who jumps on Kirby which makes Kirby get up...


























Poe...who loves his girl...
















and....Kirby...who sits so pretty











[/align]


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 14, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> [align=center]Poe the lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to re-title that "POE- King of all he surveys!" 
He's not lazy... just content with his kingdom!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, but these two pictures really made me laugh . Poor Kirby looks like he's pleading with you to 'rescue' him from his little black 'shadow'. Poe is like his little kid brother that won't leave him alone . Really, though, it's great how they get along - Poe is totally unafraid of him, and Kirby is so patient.

Nice pictures of Poe with his girl, too 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about those two pictures! Hilarious look! He looks about 2 seconds away from going, "... but, MOOOM!" Very cute pictures! Poe is getting so big!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm still amazed at how fearless Poe is! Kirby's a big dog! though, I think baby buns are just insanely fearless...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 21, 2009)

Kirby is very tolerant of Poe. Poe loves to run around and around and around him. Poe flops against him, sniffs his ears, jumps on his back when Kirby is laying down. I always give Kirby lots of pets and loves after he tolerates Poe. He knows he's doing the right thing. 

So, my daughter brought out her baby carriage today while Poe was out. Poe was VERY interested in that!






I think he thought the baby was hogging all the space though...






Then, you KNOW, I had Sebastian flashbacks...so I had to see how Poe would react






I think he's ready for a ride. hehe






I sent these to LOL bunnies...we'll see if they want to use any of them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG....that picture will for sure make LOL bunnies. I LOL'd when I saw it. That Poe is such a character!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2009)

:clapping: Oh, that is just priceless. I have to ssay that he looks very content sitting in there! 

Will he get to go to ball games like Elf did?

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

My son needs to bring his grades up to be in soccer this year. If he does...then yes


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 24, 2009)

[align=center]Testing, One, Two, Three

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/mkQA0oiFosA&feature=player_embedded&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2009)

That is great you can catch it on video. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 24, 2009)

Poe scamper-time! How cute!  I love his little binks!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2009)

:biggrin2: Too cute - a popping Poe

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2009)

Aw! How cute!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :biggrin2: Too cute - a popping Poe


That is a good way to put it!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 25, 2009)

l love that pic of poe and kirby! my bunnies have got the dogs wrapped round their paws too dogs soon learn just who the pack leader is!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2009)

Poe update. 

I bought a squirt bottle today for when he hops on the table. 






chilling on the floor





cleaning the tootsies (and flashing his boy bits! :shock: )





Mom!!!???




And, another favorite past time...licking the couch. Not sure why. You can see the little sparkle of water droplets on his head because he had been hopping onto the table.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 9, 2009)

Poe is such a gorgeus boy and getting so big!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 9, 2009)

Minda i have to tell you i was looking at pics of Poe the other day and when i went to feed my guys i opened Benny's cage and he usually runs up to me right out of the cage and i get his bowl and ffeed him , adn he was going to run past me and i went to call him and called him Poe,lol!!!!

I was like where the heck did that come from,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2009)

He is getting big, but still SO tiny compared to Elf. 

Awww, I'm sure Benny didn't mind  Gotta love a soft black rex!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww! He IS getting big! It looks more like he's filling out, instead of "growing". Well, I guess he's just growing width-wise, not length-wise! I'm not saying he's fat! I think it's just funny to see a mini-rex fill out (like Berry-Boo did)). I hope you know what I mean! h34r2  He has the naughtiest little looks on his face! It's like he knows he's a handsome devil! 

How are the Kids and Kirby doing? (Don't forget Hubby, too!)


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww, look at his cute, curly Rex whiskers 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 11, 2009)

[align=center]Photobucket is giving me fits lately...so I couldn't get these loaded until today. 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]The Daily Poe

in which Poe gets cozy with Kirby

This is Poe...looking extremely cute chilling on the mat.[/align][align=center] 





This is STILL Poe...and I know it looks like the same photo, but he's so cute, I had to take two in the same spot. Deal with it. 






This is Kirby, also adorable, and chilling on the hardwood floor (please excuse the lil pieces of hay that Poe has spread around despite the sweeping...)






This is Poe, fussing with the door and seeing if he can get around the gate to get to daddy...but can't






This is Poe, coming over to Kirby, his big buddy, who has no idea what to make of this cute and fuzzy bunny.





This is Poe, deciding to relax on the hardwood floor next to his buddy.






This is Kirby, having no idea what he should do or if he should move away from the cute bunny






This is Poe, flopping over, so he can rest up against Kirby's foot






This is Kirby, looking up at Daddy, with the "what do I do NOW?" look on his face





This is Kirby, looking back at Poe...still clueless






and finally, they just decide to lay there in harmony...










[/align]


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 11, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ....he was going to run past me and i went to call him and called him Poe,lol!!!!
> 
> I was like where the heck did that come from,lol



*"POE ENVY"!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!! :roflmao:*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor Kirby looks so confuzzled! And Poe looks so happy!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Poe and kirby remind me of phoenix and boss. 

Kirby seems to be so much like phoeniux it is not even funny.

Has poe got to try his treats yet?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol! Your caption really sums this picture up 

I love how Poe has accepted Kirby as just being 'a BIG rabbit'.

Jan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

We need pictures we neeed pictures Mrs. Minda you are behind sheduale. LOl no they are so cute


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Minda, hows Poe been lately.

I need to see some recent photos of that Cutie.

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll try to take some tomorrow


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 21, 2009)

[align=center]Mommy has BLUEBERRIES!!!!






For Me??? Please!!!!






Yummy Blueberries!!!






I'll just pop this one RIGHT into my mouth!





[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the last picture of his little rexy lips!  Good to see you back online!


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Such great pictures of Poe eating those blueberries  It's so amazing how rabbits and other animals get along


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 21, 2009)

:faint: to cute. Great pictures


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 21, 2009)

Tonight, after feeding Poe a couple blueberries, he hopped up into my lap from the floor  

Of course, then my son was eating some baby carrots on the couch, and Poe thought he should be able to join him in the munching. When my son didn't share, Poe took a nip at his chest instead! YOWZA!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmmm... he just thinks that what's yours is his... and what's theirs is his and what's HIS is HIS! (He's not spoiled or anything is he?) :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Hmmm... he just thinks that what's yours is his... and what's theirs is his and what's HIS is HIS! (He's not spoiled or anything is he?) :inlove:


:yeahthat:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2009)

Poe just keeps on getting better looking all the time!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2009)

Has Poe had his snip-snip yet?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 22, 2009)

Nope, his appointment is on November 11 (my first weekday off)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, how fun! Poe must have that day marked on his little calendar with "happy-face" stickers. Has he gotten moody lately?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope, no noticeable moodiness...but I may jinx myself just by saying that! LOL


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 23, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Nope, his appointment is on November 11 (my first weekday off)


Lunch?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds good, what's close?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm off that day too. I'll take you to Halifax River Yacht Club.

http://www.hryc.com/

Are the kids coming with you? If it's warm enough, they can swim if they want to.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'm off that day too. I'll take you to Halifax River Yacht Club.
> 
> http://www.hryc.com/
> 
> Are the kids coming with you? If it's warm enough, they can swim if they want to.


Sounds fun where do we meet?

(just day dreaming over here)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

Man poe is getting big. Ok so I need you to send him to me for a week while you go on vacations. All paid for by uuuummmmm I am not sure but I need to bun sit poe and keep him


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

The weather is FINALLY cooling off a little bit. Here's our journey outdoors today.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

Those are some cute pictures. Poe looks great.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm working on my calendar again...

I know I have a million other things I should be doing, but my life is SO disorganized, that I need it to keep my head straight!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

I LOVE IT


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 4, 2009)

How do you get Poe to stay in his harness like that? Toby goes ballistic when I put it on him. Did it take him a while to get used to it?

Your calendar is so cute! You're very talented.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I love all the pictures! Poe is so clean outside (always needs clean feetsies!) Your drawings are lovely, too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

For some reason I've always had really good luck with rabbits and harnesses. This one is very simple. I put him on top of the open leg areas and pull it up to his back, snapping it closed. I let him sit on my desk for a minute or two to get a feel for it. Then I snapped the leash on and let him hop around outside. He's so curious about what he can see that he doesn't pay much attention to the harness at all.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2009)

This picture is so cute. Just look at that tongue!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

:yeahthat:
Did somebody say caption contest?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> :yeahthat:
> Did somebody say caption contest?


I agree that looks like a caption contest photo!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> This picture is so cute. Just look at that tongue!!


This is the cutest..it looks like u photo shopped that huge tongue. 

BTW where did u get that great harness...love it


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW, did you really draw that calender? that is so cuttteee


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I would feel a little weird about using Elf and then Poe immediately the next week, though. So I will wait a few weeks before putting him in there. 

I'll be searching the blogs today to find a good photo for this week, though! 

PM me if you see a good candidate!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2009)

[align=center]Get ready for Poe Photo Overload!!!!

Poe got his first glimpse of that gorgeous rabbit in the mirror last night





Here's a shot of his cage. We replaced his dish with one attached to the side. No more peeing in his dish when it's empty to show his disapproval. 




He uses his stairs and jumps up and down pretty easily





Hey handsome!





Nose to Nose






Poe had his first encounter with a Parsley Plant tonight!




And a close-up...just LOOK at that dainty first bite!!!





he dug right in!





and toppled the whole thing on top of himself




My happy boy




treated us to some binkies!










a classic rex look





more binkies










Before running pell-mell over to circle the dog





circle circle




circle circle




naughty naughty boy on the couch!




a landed binky




And a Happy Binky Bye Bye!




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Look how happy he is! Happy binkies are the best! I love how Kirby looks a little afraid of Poe running at him!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep u r right cuteness overload lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2009)

too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww, what a cute bun! LOL - love the shots with the dog!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

U always take great pic's Minda! Poe isa handsome bun! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2009)

I love the look on Kirby's face. He just doesn't know what to do with Poe running around him!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sure Poe could deputize for the Energizer Bunny - he is always on the go! BTW, his coat has a lovely healthy sheen to it. Mine are shedding, and look kind of scruffy at the minute.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2009)

Great Poe pics!


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 7, 2009)

i love the 'classic rex look' pic! i've got some of hartleybun in that pose. it's the look on their rexy faces!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

[align=center]Poe Overload coming up AGAIN!!!

First photos are of the girl and Kirby and Poe. 











Jealous Poe











Then Daddy demanded some Poe time





Kisses!





I love all of his little possessive looks about his Daddy






Daddy pets all the right spots!










more kisses!





Loving that blunt little nose!









MY Daddy! Wanna make somthin' of it???





A boxer laughing yawn






a jealous glance at Daddy






Poe and his basket





Jumping up on Mommy's lap...I KNOW you have treats up here, Mom!





Poe and his parsley















My adorable LITTLE man!





Up, Mommy! Up!





Hangin' with Kirby


Then we went outside for a while, since it is just lovely out.






Outside photos just look so surreal











Mommy's toes






Farewell, all!
[/align]


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 15, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 15, 2009)

How have I missed this blog all this time?! 
Poe makes my heart melt. He has such an expressive and adorable face. I'm in love! 
Not to mention he is incredibly handsome. I really love that last picture, I can practically feel the warmth of the sun. 

:inlove:


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 15, 2009)

:inlove::inlove::bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, friends. 

Erika, it was just 80 degrees with a light cool breeze...beautiful weather.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 15, 2009)

Your daughter looks so much like you.

I love the Poe and daddy pictures. That is just like Scooter and her daddy. She is so possesive of him. She is definately daddy's girl.

You know that you're lucky to have made it home with him. I was considering handing you the carrier with a stuffed black bunny inside.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> You know that you're lucky to have made it home with him. I was considering handing you the carrier with a stuffed black bunny inside.


:laugh:

I'll trade you the 80 degrees for the 45 and rain.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Farewell, all!


I love this pic. The perspective is 100% bunny! Poe is gorgeous, as always.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2009)

I Love this shot - lookit Poe's little mouth :inlove:

He has definitely made a full recovery, hasn't he .

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Nov 16, 2009)

I love that last picture too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cute update! I missed the Poe updates!  Poe looks very happy with his daddy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I heard that Poe wants to come visit Bo and me for awhile....... he's just too cute!!!


----------



## Torchster (Nov 17, 2009)

Poe, that is one uber cute bun!!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 26, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm working on my calendar again...
> 
> I know I have a million other things I should be doing, but my life is SO disorganized, that I need it to keep my head straight!



That is soooo coool!!  I would love to see more pictures of the different pages!! 

And Poe is looking super handsome! He's just so cute! 

Emily


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 4, 2009)

man i wish I could get my picture of poe. He sure is a cutie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Just hanging out and doing my Christmas Cards and you know Poe is all over the place while I'm doing my artwork. I had to take some shots.

Please note...Kirby's toybox is in the upper left hand corner of this photo. Poe's toy basket is in the upper right. Lately, Poe wants to take out all of Kirby's toys and toss them around. LOL






Here is Kirby, huddled up against a friend of the family because the big bad Poe bunny might sniff him!















Here is Poe, trying to steak the Christmas cookies!





Here is Poe smoothing out the bed that he likes to smooth but not sleep on
















Kirby, trying to get comfortable...






Poe thinking wicked little rexy thoughts





Poe messes with Kirby

























ha HA! He's OFF!










So I shall push this mat around to fit me!




pre-binky




post-binky (I missed the binky)





Lately, I'll just be sitting there, when suddenly, there's a Poe in my lap, ready to scratch my shirt and demanding pets!


----------



## Torchster (Dec 21, 2009)

He is such a pretty bun. Nice Banner pic!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you, Torch!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL. I love the fact that Kriby is scared of Poe. Poe is so little with so much attitude.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! What a cunning little boy, chasing Kirby off so he can have his bed, especially when he doesn't use his own 

Jan


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually never really got to see any pictures of Poe but he really is one cute bunny! I love how he is JET black it is really cool!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 23, 2009)

Poor Kirby.


----------

